# New donkey Daisy



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just figured out how to post pics sorry so many posts The pic with here running was her first time out so she was happy. Her previous owners kept her stalled because they couldn't catch her if she was outside. I haven't had the first trouble catching her.I think she looks a little under weight what do you think?


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 5, 2011)

What a lucky little donkey....and I bet she knows it. Donkeys are so knowing, aren't they?

Hard to tell from the photos but she may look a little underweight BUT (and it's a big BUT) a thinish donkey is better than a fat donkey. One thing you do not want is a fat donkey.

I guess you have read up on what to feed and more importantly what not to feed a donkey??????

Love the action shot and the one of her investigating the red thing....what is the red thing?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2011)

Aww bless her, she looks really happy!








Anna


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)

The red thing is what the city uses to sweep the streets. The minis like to scratch on it



.I know people hate when you measure with cups verses weight (scale is on my to buy list).She is getting 1 and 1/2 cup of strategy twice a day and grass hay,what do you think? I figured i'd leave it at that and watch her and adjust accordingly.I also wanted to start slow not to upset her belly with the move etc.I live on our families farm and everyone has stopped by to see,she's won all our hearts.I should have posted the pic I took of the big horses the first time they saw her,they were all lined up along the fence



. I have a little bridge in the lot that goes over a ditch,saw her go over it today,she's so smart.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Feb 5, 2011)

Are you thinking she's skinny cause she has a boney top line? If so, you can't go by that because even when they're fat they have a boney top line. It's just the way they are built. They don't hold fat in the same places the horses do. They will get cresty necks though. At least this has been my experience with them.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)

Leeapachemoon,her topline is what I was concerned about. I wondered if it was a donkey thing,thank you.


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2011)

I know she primarily works with full-size donkeys and mules, but if you haven't already you should check out Meredith Hodges website, she specializes in donkeys and mules. I can't remember where, but I think it was a Q/A section of the website, where I saw what she recommended for feed. http://www.luckythreeranch.com/

Guess its the Ask Meredith section for feed; here's one spot on feeding: http://www.luckythreeranch.com/askdiet.php?ID=20

Good luck with Daisy.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Chanda I added the website to my favorites,looks like alot of good info there.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2011)

Such a cutie


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, when donkeys get fat they look really gross. Huge pads of fat just seem to sit on them , behind their shoulders, either side of their tail.Huge pads. Crests get huge and hard and if they then lose weight the crests just flop over, don't disappear, stay there forever. YUK A fat donkey is not a pretty (or healthy) sight.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG-Cute! I LOVE those ears. Lucky Donkey Donk!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Knottymare,she's pretty special. I will definately watch her weight,thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Beth G (Feb 13, 2011)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> The red thing is what the city uses to sweep the streets. The minis like to scratch on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello! I have 2 mini donkeys and when I bought them from the breeder, she told me only the ones that need feed are the babies and pregnant or nursing moms. They can't have lot's of protein, it will make them fat. Can you feel her ribs? If not she should be fine, all she needs is a grass hay. One of my donkeys is also named Daisy! They are the sweetest!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beth G, she's just a little ribbie.She's has quite the personality,she's found he forever home for sure.Thanks


----------

